# Hi guys! We got our first show puppy.



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He's a cutie pie. You'll probably want to ditch the harness- get him used to a leash and collar (cotton or metal choke type but not heavy of course)
That's quite the rear he has. Start teaching him a good stack- a lid w yogurt on it is useful for keeping him staying - and take some pics level w him, and from the side and post those. It's not do-able to evaluate from photos w the harness..


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> He's a cutie pie. You'll probably want to ditch the harness- get him used to a leash and collar (cotton or metal choke type but not heavy of course)
> That's quite the rear he has. Start teaching him a good stack- a lid w yogurt on it is useful for keeping him staying - and take some pics level w him, and from the side and post those. It's not do-able to evaluate from photos w the harness..


Thank you so much! We do have a cotton slip lead we walk him on. I’ll try to get some better stacked photos of him. Do we train him to stack so to speak? Ie, clicker training/adding a command?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know anything about showing, but just wanted to say he sure is cute.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very cute puppy. Look at him trotting<: 

Agree with Robin - please get rid of the harness. It does not appear to be as bad as another I saw recently where you could see the harm it was doing to physical development, but it's not good for coat.

If he were my puppy, I'd be happy with his gait, neck, his tail carriage, and I like his rear... but I can't see what's going on with the front. When people are looking at puppies, they are looking for the whole picture. 

If you are serious about conformation - buy a big mirror (big enough to set up an adult dog in front and see the whole entire dog). It's the best way to learn how to hand stack your pup. 

Handling classes can start as soon as he's gotten his shots.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

cwag said:


> I don't know anything about showing, but just wanted to say he sure is cute.


Thank you!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Megora said:


> Very cute puppy. Look at him trotting<:
> 
> Agree with Robin - please get rid of the harness. It does not appear to be as bad as another I saw recently where you could see the harm it was doing to physical development, but it's not good for coat.
> 
> ...


Thank you! We’re new to the area so we’re still looking for a dog club, but our breeder is going to mentor us when it comes to showing him. 

I don’t have any photos lying around of his front without the harness but I’ll get some next time we practice stack him ?


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Cute puppy, enjoy the fun.


----------



## md3194 (Apr 15, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Any advice on training to show? When to start training what and how? Also if anyone and key me in on the pluses and minuses of his anatomy. He’s only 12 weeks old but I love learning


He’s insanely stunning! Would you mind sharing the breeder name? My husband and I are looking for a breeder!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Clicker training stand-stay is great. Teach him to catch food; start with something very airy & light, like pop corn. This sounds gross, but then you can teach him to catch string cheese etc from your mouth so he is looking at your face, not your hands .


----------

